# Munster Cars with Figures?



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I read in some blog or another that that Round 2 has announced releasing the Munster Cars individually with "figures".

Anyone know which figures will come with which kits?
Will they be seated in the vehicle or standing along side?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

_ did not hear about this. I doubt if this is true. They would have to deal with estates and the two surviving actors. I have two aftermarket standing figures 1/25 scale, and the likeness is very good._


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> I read in some blog or another that that Round 2 has announced releasing the Munster Cars individually with "figures".
> 
> Anyone know which figures will come with which kits?
> Will they be seated in the vehicle or standing along side?


You're right...and you read this quote " There will also be a Yellow Submarine collector’s tin, and reissues of the Munsters cars individually with figures.


...and you read it here... http://culttvman.com/main/?p=14077
just scroll down to just below the Black Beauty kit :thumbsup:

The Munsters likeness is used in the Munsters Living Room Kit, so I can't see it being a problem sticking them in their cars :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

...except that they'd be scaled down from 1/16th to 1/25th. (And hopefully reposed too!)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont think he means using the Living Room figures... just using the Munsters characters since PL already has one Munsters kit out...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

True. It would be odd since Herman is sitting down with his legs crossed.

I hope they make a new Herman in his leather jacket and hat from the "Hot Rod Herman" episode. (Standing, of course)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That likely will be the case with the Coach and a standing Grandpa with Dragula. Just my guess and and hope that's the case.

As for the surviving acters I saw a pic of Butch (Eddie) Patrick holding the Colleter's Tin on Round 2's website so I'ts safe to think he's on board.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

2 left? I know Eddie's still around. Is it Marylin (Both of them) still alive?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Polar lights dosn't have the Munster cars. Will the Black Beauty be 1/25 scale and have a new headlight grill?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Polar Lights is part of Round 2... its all the same outfit... same with MPC. So thats moot. The cars are AMT b ut the conglomoration has Munsters licensing.

The BB I saw said Reissue in tin so I assume its the old 1/32 kit.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

IIRC, Jimmy Flintstone did 1/25 scale Munsters figures in resin. I know I've seen "Hotrod Herman," but the poses of the remaining figures escapes me at the moment.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Polar Lights is part of Round 2... its all the same outfit... same with MPC. So thats moot. The cars are AMT b ut the conglomoration has Munsters licensing.
> 
> The BB I saw said Reissue in tin so I assume its the old 1/32 kit.


Right you are DJ :thumbsup:
One big happy family, so those figures will be cool!
While we're speaking of the Munsters...How about 1313 Mockingbird Lane?
I got this Cool Resin kit 3 years ago from the CultTVman and low and behold it's availible again :thumbsup:
Right Here... http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Monster-Haunted-House-from-Creature-Arts_p_287.html
They didn't last long before...so get them while the gettins' good ! :thumbsup:
Same scale as the Psycho and Addams Family Haunted House
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> 2 left? I know Eddie's still around. Is it Marylin (Both of them) still alive?


Yep. Butch Patrick, Pat Priest, and Beverley Owen are all still alive. And, in case anyone's wondering, so is Debbie Watson (who played Marilyn in _Munster, Go Home!_).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw Pat Priest at Monster Bash a couple of years ago. She's looking good for a woman nearing 80. I noticed those Jimmy Flintstone resin characters of Herman and Grandpa a couple years ago but I don't think they make them any longer. I'd like the family in a seated position so you could put them in the car or maybe one standing and seated, your option. The plastic wouldn't cost much but the molds likely would. Also I don't think the Munster house by Creature Arts would be to scale, it looks to the scale of the die cast cars.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right, When I bought this kit a few years ago...








...it came with die cast cars...very cool. This kit as I've said before, comes in the same scale as the Psycho and Addams Family Haunted House. :thumbsup:
and is going to make up a dio I'm doing called the Haunted Hamlet...
...a bunch of Haunted Houses grouped together...
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well McDee, you need to post pics when you get that dio done. I love haunted houses. There was one in the woods where I was raised in Tarpon Spring,FL and we actually had a very real haunted experience out there one day in the early 60s. Really freaked us kids out and I think it cemented my love of haunted houses in my mind.

Bob K.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

At the risk of sounding like a certified "froot loop" (though being a model builder, I've gotten used to being thought of that way anyhow ), I *lived* in a haunted house till last January. Had some experiences that *still* make my hair stand on end when I think about 'em. 

Still love to see the "neighborhood" when it's done!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm affraid I may also be in that Fruit Loop Club....I've seen some strange things also...I 'll try and post a few shots this weekend of the WIP...what with it being Halloween and all...
Mcdee


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Munster figures is just a cardboard picture of the family that can be stood up between the cars. I just purchased the special edition tin. Still really cool!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got that tin edition also with the cardboard stand ups, but this is yet another edition forthcoming, that will include plastic 3-D figures 
READ POST # 3 for a link to all the info...
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

flyingfrets said:


> At the risk of sounding like a certified "froot loop" (though being a model builder, I've gotten used to being thought of that way anyhow ), I *lived* in a haunted house till last January. Had some experiences that *still* make my hair stand on end when I think about 'em.
> 
> Still love to see the "neighborhood" when it's done!


I too was born and raised in a haunted house! Lived there until I was 13.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Any house *I* live in is haunted!  Cool idea, McDee - I 've been thinking along similar lines. Could make for trouble in the Dioramas category if we entered the same model show some day...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Oh I feel a highjack coming on........gulp.....

Oh no worries Mark...Plenty of room for Haunted Houses :thumbsup:
I'm starting with these...








and adding a few of these...








...All originals (if I can...)









...and that Freaking Geisterhaus is about 600 pieces :drunk:....
...sooooo It won't be done overnight!









...Might even have this guy rrrrrip...(get it ...RIP) through the scene 









This should keep me busy for a while :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yikes, Mickey Dee! Just slap me upside da haid an' call me "piker"! I haven't even got the Munsters House yet.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Yikes, Mickey Dee! Just slap me upside da haid an' call me "piker"! I haven't even got the Munsters House yet.


Speaking of which... I see CultTVman has restocked this kit at a new lower price...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Monster-Haunted-House-from-Creature-Arts_p_287.html
...a very cooool kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It seems that the MPC Dark Shadows Barnabas head looks good on the kit.Is that the original scuplt or a new head.:thumbsup:


----------

